# I need some plane ID help please



## Grandpa's old tools (Apr 17, 2012)

A family friend passed away a few months back and when his family was going through his things, they found a few old hand planes that they gave to me. Most don't have a brand name marked on them so I'm assuming they're not very high quality but I'm hoping to at least get some opinions on whether or not to go through the effort of cleaning and tuning them up for shop use or just put them on a shelf and wait to get a decent plane for real use. I currently don't have any hand planes but have been convinced they are helpful to have around.

Here's the first plane. It's the same size as a #4 1/2, about 10'' long and 2 3/8'' wide. It has "Made in the USA" stamped on it there under the blade adjust knob.


----------



## Grandpa's old tools (Apr 17, 2012)

Here's the second plane, it looks a low angle block plane. There are no markings on it.


----------



## Grandpa's old tools (Apr 17, 2012)

The third one: a Stanley block plane. You can see part of the casting is broken off at the side. The rest of the plane looks to be in decent condition. Am I really going to miss having that side while trying to hold this during use?


----------



## Grandpa's old tools (Apr 17, 2012)

The fourth and last plane is this little guy. The chip breaker/blade clamp is cracked and without knowing a brand, I'm not sure I could get a replacement. Again, no markings.

I will really appreciate any info you can provide, thanks!


----------



## john sayles (May 27, 2013)

The first-pictured plane is a cheap, low-end plane that will likely never perform well due to its stamped-steel (rather than cast iron) frog.

The second plane looks like a Stanley 220 or knock-off.

The third appears to be a Stanley #65 (have a look here: http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan9.htm))

The fourth may be a Stanley #102 or clone thereof (see here: http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan12.htm)


----------



## fareastern (Sep 19, 2014)

Give them a basic clean up and use them.You are a long way ahead now you actually possess some planes.A couple of them seem to have suffered a bit and they may not make huge prices if you try to sell them,but they should still make shavings.Learn how to sharpen them and if they fail to meet your expectations you can transfer your new skills to some better tools.Do not be swayed by the tool fetishists who quote part numbers and sneer at any tool that doesn't have cryogenically treated A2 irons.I once asked one of the species what was the benefit of the cryogenic treatment and he went very quiet.....


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

The third with the knuckle cap is likely an 18. The 65 is a low angle and has a horizontal cutter adjuster. This one has the brass wheel vertical and lateral adjustment. I have and use both of those planes.

In addition to the 18 being broken, it's also missing the mouth adjustment lever. You should look underneath and see if there are cracks to the rear of the throat. You will notice the broken side as you use it. If you do clean it up, I would grind down the jagged edges.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

I agree with Gideon on the #18. Too bad it's in such poor shape, I have one and it is one of my favorite block planes. It is one of the most comfortable in the hand planes that Stanley ever made. You can still make a good user out of it.


----------



## Grandpa's old tools (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for all your input. I think will take the advice of cleaning them up. As stated, even if they don't work great, it will be a good experience in cleaning and sharpening. Thanks again!


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

#4 kind of resembles a Birmingham Plane Mfg Co.


----------

